

My Smartphone Gave Me a Painful Neurological Condition - shahocean
http://gizmodo.com/my-smartphone-gave-me-a-painful-neurological-condition-1711422212

======
ratfacemcgee
>gizmodo

yeah nah, I'm good thanks. i can already tell that this is going to be:

1\. a headache caused by "too many notifications"

2\. some kind of neck pain because they look down at their phones too much

3\. they bumped their heads on something because they weren't looking where
they were going

4\. a combination of all of the above

